# Your favorite Latin American skylines 2019/2020



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

In your opinion what are the best skylines in the region? ... photos in the following posts.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Please add poll:

Panama city (Panama)
Mexico city (Mexico)
Santiago (Chile)
Buenos Aires (Argentina)
Monterrey (Mexico)
Sao Paulo (Brazil)
Rio de Janeiro (Brazil)
Balneario Camboriu (Brazil)
Bogota (Colombia)
Caracas (Venezuela)
Cartagena de Indias (Colombia)
Montevideo (Uriguay)
Guadalajara (Mexico)
Recife (Brazil)
Barueri (Brazil)
Goiania (Brazil)
Lima (Peru)
Salvador (Brazil)
Rosario (Argentina)
Joao Pessoa (Brazil)
La Paz (Bolivia)
Natal (Brazil)
Puebla (Mexico)
Medellin (Colombia)
Londrina (Brazil)
Barranquilla (Colombia)
Asuncion (Paraguay)
Guayaquil (Ecuador)
Santo Domingo (Rep. Dominicana)
Guatemala city (Guatemala)
Quito (Ecuador)
Others


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
curitiba :grass:








https://www.tribunapr.com.br/notici...-solicitado-ate-esta-terca-feira-em-curitiba/


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> ^^
> curitiba :grass:


Then replace Londrina (Brazil) with Curitiba (Brazil).


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

No San Juan or Havana?


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

elculo said:


> No San Juan or Havana?


These are in the 'other' option.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

I would vote:

Panama city (Panama)
Mexico city (Mexico)
Santiago (Chile)
Buenos Aires (Argentina)
Monterrey (Mexico)
Balneario Camboriu (Brazil)
Cartagena de Indias (Colombia)


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

This should be the South American skylines since Mexico and Panama (Central America) are always included in the North American threads in this forum.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

JuanPaulo said:


> This should be the South American skylines since Mexico and Panama (Central America) are always included in the North American threads in this forum.


In the general section of the forum Mexico and Panama are included in the group Latin American & Caribbean Forums, there is no problem in including Central America in the two regions.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Perhaps, but in this subforum (Skyscrapers), all regions are separated geographically and no by politics, culture, or language. The point from the beginning was to not repeat the same cities in different threads.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree and therefore I will make another thread without the cities already included in the North American skyline thread.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the poll.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Buenos Aires*


Mi Buenos Aires Querido by ruperto Martínez, en Flickr


Puerto Madero by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Sao Paulo*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

DSC_0595 by Cosme busManíaCo, no Flickr









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143828081&postcount=46411


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Sao Paulo*









http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/ricardo-setti/?attachment_id=456875









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141820827&postcount=45110









#sampa #saopaulosp #saopaulocomodeveser #saopaulocity #amanhecerestadao #brasil #brazil #Instagrambrasil #instagram #spdagaroa463 #spdagaroa #saopaulosao #dialindo #feriadao #diadostrabalhadores #dia #dos #trabalhadores #cidadedagaroa #morumbishopping by RONNIE SOUSA, no Flickr









#sampa #saopaulosp #saopaulocomodeveser #saopaulocity #amanhecerestadao #brasil #brazil #Instagrambrasil #instagram #spdagaroa463 #spdagaroa #saopaulosao #dialindo #feriadao #diadostrabalhadores #dia #dos #trabalhadores #cidadedagaroa #morumbishopping by RONNIE SOUSA, no Flickr









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137545606&postcount=42261


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Rio de Janeiro - Centro by David Bank, no Flickr


YGR_0090 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


Centro do Rio de Janeiro by Marcelo Carvalho, no Flickr


Blue Rio by Darlan Brito, no Flickr


1034 by O L A N D, no Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Montevideo*









https://www.instagram.com/sansola/


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Caracas*









by Difred Colina


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Goiania*









by Goiâniapulsa









by @dr.0ne









by Órion Business and Health Complex


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Santiago*









by @antobarturen


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

so basically, South America and a few random cities?


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Guatemala city*


_VBS2733 by Víctor Bran, en Flickr


Ciudad Neo 1 by alan benchoam, en Flickr


A little bit of nature from this world we live in. by José Samayoa, en Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Iquique*









by Lucie Chlebikova









by Lucie Chlebikova









by Lucie Chlebikova


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Barueri*









http://www.vivasa.com.br/templates/images/materias/img_30_05_2018_13_15_43.jpg









http://www.vivasa.com.br/templates/images/materias/img_30_08_2017_18_06_27.jpg









https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/...oveis/imagens/1200_900/2018-07-19/9759351.jpg









by Germano Luders/Exame









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141376732&postcount=24680


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Castillogrande and Bocagrande at sundown by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137395842&postcount=42134









by Rodrigo Caicedo, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lima*









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140962006&postcount=44358


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Guayaquil*









https://t3.ftcdn.net/jpg/01/58/77/16/240_F_158771670_X8hCnDIWl0SXdKAgbxB8FfpGbZv5y2yM.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Asuncion*









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143602615&postcount=46217









by Martín Crespo









by Martín Crespo


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Bogota*









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140122802&postcount=226









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155239104&postcount=228









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146688129&postcount=227


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Balneario Camboriu*









by Conceição Luz









by @gablealfotografia









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155174924&postcount=51551


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Recife*









IMG_2329 by Flávio Xavier, no Flickr









by Alejandro Mezcua Gonzalez, on Flickr









Recife, Século 21 by Max Levay, no Flickr









by Raniere Lopes









by van_drunen - https://www.instagram.com/p/BSoFN8OhVIK/


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Rosario*

Rosario by Jorge Toselli, no Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Salvador*









http://www.mouradubeux.com.br/md/im...r-salvador.html?lat=-12.986027&lng=-38.448449









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2072155









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=619224&page=2234









by Sanjos









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2072155









by @jp_lefundes









by @geibelreis


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Barranquilla*









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155533890&postcount=51794


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Belo Horizonte*









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142457088&postcount=25343









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154539188&postcount=51203









by Wagner Araujo


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Curitiba*









by Guilherme Pupo









https://www.instagram.com/p/BoFarcXn8jx/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

29564574222_610c200aa7_k by hamilton antunes, no Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Brasilia*









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147467061&postcount=27487









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147467061&postcount=27487









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147467061&postcount=27487









by Cesar Duarte









by minhabelabrasilia


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Medellin*

Medellín by Dual Productora Video - Fotografía - Animación, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Antofagasta*









by @VisionDual_ - https://twitter.com/VisionDual_


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*João Pessoa*









by @jampaemfotos


João Pessoa by msfazer, auf Flickr









by Magno Virginio


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Monterrey*









Valle Oriente by Carlos Chavez Camara on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Gran Valparaíso*









Panorámicas de la ciudad by Ova Lado on 500px


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Bucaramanga, Colombia









Photo published by Motul


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Cartagena, Colombia.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Santiago de Chile*


Parque Ecuador by alobos life, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Panama City*









Good night Panama by Kevin Wang on 500px


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*




























Source


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Bogota.


----------



## joxxrgelr (Sep 28, 2008)

*MONTERREY */ MX















@horchatapop​


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Cartagena de Indias.


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Bogota.









Bogota - Monserrate by MCC_Indianapolis, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Mexico City,











Photo published by blue_man100


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Bogota.










Photo published by Duncan97


----------



## Lamakina777 (Dec 10, 2020)

*6/10/21 7:45 pm AVENIDA WINSTON CHURCHILL SANTO DOMINGO {{DOWN TOWN}} just letting you know we 🇩🇴 Dominican republic is back and open for business ...*


----------

